# Solved: connect 2 wireless router(s)



## jackgreat (Jun 12, 2004)

Hello Everyone,

I have 2 netgear wireless router. 

1. Netgear ADSL Wireless Router DG834G
2. Netgear Wireless Router WGR614

I have internet running on router 1. It has wireless capabilities so i use it in my laptop and 1 desktop pc with wireless card.

Now i have another desktop pc without wireless card. i have a spare router (no 2) 2nd one. 

So is there a way to connect the 2nd wireless router wirelessly to 1st one so that i can keep the second router near my pc and attach it using a network wire. 

I tried configuring the 2nd router but it says internet not detected. i mean internet cable is not attached to the 2nd one, its attached to the first one and i wanted the 2nd one to catch it wirelessly so that then my pc could use it.

Is there a way around?? 

Thanks,
JG


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Usually this can be done if 2 routers support some kind of bridging mode. I don't have time to get search the specs on both routers and usually you want to use similar products with bridging as it can go south on you. Check the documentation for bridging to see if what you want is possible.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm going to guess neither of those do, but as StumpedTechy days, check the docs. If you don't find a "bridge" or "access point" mode, you're probably out of luck.


----------



## jackgreat (Jun 12, 2004)

The spects are below:

*Netgear Wireless router DG834G has *

Routing Protocol

Static and Dynamic Routing with TCP/IP, VPN pass-through (IPSec, L2TP, PPTP), NAT, UDP, RIP, PPPoE, PPPoA, Classical IP, DNS, DHCP (client & server) 
Application Support

Physical Interfaces

LAN Ports: Four (4) 10/100 Mbps auto-sensing, Auto Uplink RJ-45 ports (one Cat 5 UTP cable included), 802.11g access point 
WAN Port: ADSL RJ-11, T1.413, G.DMT, G.Lite, ITU Annex A; Annex B version is DG834GB 
Wireless speeds: 1, 2, 5.5, 6, 9, 11, 12, 18, 24, 36, 48, and 54 Mbps (auto-rate capable) 
Modulation Type: OFDM with BPSK, QPSK, 16QAM, 64QAM, DBPSK, DQPSK, CCK

Firewall 
Stateful Packet Inspection, Intrusion logging and Reporting, Denial of Service protection 
VPN Functionality 
NAT traversal (VPN pass-through) for IPSec, PPTP and L2TP VPNs 
Mode of Operation 
Network Address Translation (NAT), static routing IP Address Assignment: Static IP address assignment, internal DHCP server on LAN, DHCP client on WAN 
Management Features

RFC Support

IPSec tunnel mode (RFC 2401) (pass through mode), IP v.4 
DHCP server (RFC 2131) 
DHCP client (RFC 2131) 
NAT (many-to-one) (RFC 1631) 
IP Control Protocol (RFC 1332) 
Bridged Ethernet Encapsulation (RFC 1483, 2684) 
PPP over Ethernet (PPPoE) (RFC 2516) 
PPP over ATM (PPPoA) (RFC 2364) 
Classical IP over ATM (RFC 1577) 
Functions

Remote Management, Port Range Forwarding, Exposed Host (DMZ), DNS Proxy, URL Content Filtering, E-mail Alerts

*Netgear Wireless Router WGR614 has -*
Routing Protocols

Static & Dynamic Routing with TCP/IP, 
VPN pass-through (IPSec, L2TP), NAT, PPTP, PPPoE, DHCP (client & server) 
Functions

Automatically detects your ISP type, Exposed Host (DMZ), MAC address authentication, URL content filtering, logs and e-mail alerts of Internet activity 
Interface

Internet/WAN: 10/100 Mbps (auto-sensing) Ethernet, RJ-45 
LAN: 4 ports 10/100 Mbps (auto-sensing) Ethernet, RJ-45


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

None of the specs show it anywhere I think this isn't going to happen but again usually they don't post this ability in specs they show it in the documentation and they have it as a selection in the web interface of the router itself. Thats where you will see the option if its even available.


----------



## jackgreat (Jun 12, 2004)

thanks for help dude. I checked the router interface, and i think i have to attach it with a wire. the router wont communicate wirelessly with another one. so i know its not gonna work.

thanks for your help.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Connecting two SOHO broadband routers together.

Configure the IP address of the secondary router to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address.

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!


----------



## jackgreat (Jun 12, 2004)

I dont have SOHO routers. The routers i have wont connect to each other wirelessly.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

SOHO - Small Office, Home Office

Pretty much any consumer router is a SOHO router. Also, if you look at my post, you'll find that you run a wire between the routers, and I don't know of any standard router that can't be configured like this, and I've done a bunch of different brands and models.


----------



## jackgreat (Jun 12, 2004)

Thanks for your help.

I was saying that i wanted to connect 2 router(s) wirelessly. I know the routers can be connected with wire but i have 2 routers and different ends in the house.

I wasnt aware of that SOHO meant that.


----------

